# 21 config files...

## cryone

Ciao a tutti,

ho eseguito emerge sync però adesso non so che fare, perchè c'è un messaggio che mi dice di aggiornare la directory etc di cui sono cambiati 21 files.Mi dice anche di usare emerge --help config per capire cosa fare ma non ho particolare dimestichezza con la lingua inglese.

Mi direste cosa fare in proposito??

byeeee

----------

## xlyz

etc-update

se hai fortuna fa tutto da solo

se no ... ti tocca imparare l'inglese   :Wink: 

----------

## cryone

Come faccio a sapere se è todo OK o se bisogna fare qualcos'altro??

CIAOOOOO

----------

## cerri

Prova  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cryone wrote:*   

> Come faccio a sapere se è todo OK o se bisogna fare qualcos'altro??

 

Se ti dice che non ci sono files su cui lavorare, sei a posto, altrimenti te li lista e ti chiede che fare.

----------

## cryone

Vry TNX!!

 :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

